# K Frame cylinder timing



## Gringo (May 29, 2020)

I have a S&W K frame .357 The cylinder timing is off......it is shaving lead pretty bad.......I quit using it years ago and put it away. I am wanting to get it fixed so that I can use it again. Is this something best left to a professional? Maybe I should send it back to S&W? Or is it possible to get good results from a local gunsmith?

Thoughts?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’d contact S&W. They are said to have very good service, but not sure what the lockdowns may have done to lead times on work. They may also be able to direct you to a certified S&W smith.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SSGN_Doc nailed it.

Only way I would use a local gun-plumber is if I knew s/he was a good old-school revolver gunsmith, and they are mighty rare nowadays, and getting even rarer.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Had a similar problem years ago with my Mod 10 duty revolver.Had one of the range instructors at work look at it,I forget what he said it was exactly but it was an easy fix.Any good smith should be able to handle it,but you cant go wrong having S&W look at it if possible.


----------



## Yusrilha (Apr 20, 2020)

stokes said:


> Had a similar problem years ago with my Mod 10 duty revolver.Had one of the range instructors at work look at it,I forget what he said it was exactly but it was an easy fix.Any good smith should be able to handle it,but you cant go wrong having S&W look at it if possible.


+1


----------

